# new MOHAWK longbow



## ky_longbow (Nov 15, 2008)

WOW- my new bow arrived Wednesday-22 days after placing my order with Vince-
62",52# @ 28", bocote riser w/cocobolo arch and dirty tonkin bamboo limbs--- quiet and fast ! its a classic "D" shaped bow when braced ! beautiful lines and an awsome wood combo !


----------



## ky_longbow (Nov 15, 2008)

shoots real well also- notice the busted nock taper------ close as ive come to a robin hood in a long time !


----------



## CL3 (Nov 15, 2008)

sweeeet !!!!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 16, 2008)

Great looking bow!


----------



## Redbow (Nov 16, 2008)

Thats a beautiful bow! Does it have a bamboo  backing on it?

Would love to have one of those , and one from Apex,,but on a retirement income,,ain't gonna happen!

Hope you get many years of enjoyment out of your new bow!


----------



## Al33 (Nov 16, 2008)

Looks like you found the perfect bow for your style of shooting and she is purty too. I also like the wood combo's. I also like the dish grip. Congrat's on the new bow!!!!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Nov 16, 2008)

Al33 said:


> Looks like you found the perfect bow for your style of shooting and she is purty too. I also like the wood combo's. I also like the dish grip. Congrat's on the new bow!!!!




beautiful wood and colors


----------

